# Yuba Sunday



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Knew time was running out for catching a big northern at Yuba before ice over so off we went Sunday morning. Arrived there at 8:30 anticipating a few boats after Tribune stories and posts on other forums of late. Not another boat on the lake.

Trolled Rapala jointed lures behind a long line, 200 feet or so. Braid w/60 lb shock mono for leader.

Caught 2 nice, bright beautiful rainbow in morning. Just after noon we hooked this northern. 33 inches, 9 1/2 lbs on certified scales.
[attachment=0:20lpvq92]mike northern.jpg[/attachment:20lpvq92]

It was the only one we caught, but we were happy. Headed for the gorge for a few days fishing and then we might go back to Yuba if it hasn't iced over and see if we can catch a 10lb'er.

If northern pike are on your fish to catch list you might want to get down there soon. There seems to be enough of them to make everyone smile. Incidentally, they are pretty good eating and taking one or two will improve the overall fishery or at least that is what the DWR says. Tight lines

Hope the pic works. I'm no to sure if I did it right.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pike! Maybe I won't have to wait until spring to start after them. Thanks for the report.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad you're back with us pezvela !!..   

I was missing you're reports !! Good luck at the Gorge and keep the reports coming our way.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, welcome back! Nice lookin' northern. Glad it could make your day.

How big were the bows?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you don't mind sharing were you trolling a j13 or a j11 rapala? I had some good luck with the largest jointed raps out at commins lake in nevada and wondered if that was a mainstay technique for good sized pike or if they like smaller ones at yuba.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

The rapalas were J11. The color was northern. My fishing buddy, Mike, thinks the northern pikes favorite prey is a little northern, Who knows? It worked.

The rainbow were small, 14 to 15 inchers. Bright as the new Utah quarter. One had a few lesions and a scarred fin, probably was invited to lunch with a northern, but got called away just in time.

If I make it back I think I'll try a night crawler bottom bounced for walleye and the rapala for northerns. No reason not to with a 2 rod license. Notice how the state calls it "two poles"? I guess it shouldn't be too much of a suprise as they think a pronghorn is an antelope. Tight lines with the wind to your back


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a nice lookin pike! Congrats on the catch and welcome back.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good toothy grin on the pike and the fisherman nice catch! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work! Thanks for posting!


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Headed back to Yuba this morning (Thursday) with Jared Johnson of RMT. If we get into fish I willl post a report. I'm anxious to try a few of Jared's new lures for 2008 both on the rainbow and to see if the northerns will hit a kokanee and trout lure.

Leaving for the Gorge Sat morning for 4 or 5 days of burbot and laker fishing. It's going to be cold, but I'm aglow with excitement and anticipation. An old man shouldn't get so excited about fishing, but I do. Tight lines


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome. I hope you guys do really well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have heard he is a stud, you will probably slay them. I like his gear and I look forward to seeing all the pics!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Man, that is one nice looking fish!!! Hope you do hook into that 10 pounder. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

That's a nice northern! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Never caught one before, Do they put up a good fight? :?: And Great job on your Yuba adventure.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Yuba Sunday UPDATE THURSDAY*

Jared and I didn't get on the water until midmorning. Yuba was flat as a mirror when we launched. Two other boats on the lake.

We decided to troll the NorthWest shoreline and then move into the bays on our way to painted rocks. MISTAKE.

We lost an hour and then the wind came out of the SW blowing like the breath of death. Cold! Miserable. The only sanctuary was the south shoreline near the dam .Like the Bahamas there, but once you moved to the north like you were going to make a run to the painted rocks. WHAM! Here she came again

I've got a big seaworthy boat, but trying to fish in that kind of wind is nearly impossible, not to mention how cold it was. We decided to call it a day and try again later providing it doesn't freeze up before we can get back. No Bites. Not one and the other two boats didn't do anything either. Yuba can be incredibly stingy or she can give forth with a bountiful of her treasures. Fickle. Fickle.

New plan is to head for flaming gorge Saturday morning and to stay 3 or 4 days. Got an invite from FISHLEY to reduce the burbot populations one night and I suppose we'll long line Mac's in the day in Linwood. I hope the weather cooperates, at least for one day of four. We've been blessed with unseasonable weather for November and I know it will be over soon, but ..Please Fish Gods, Give me 1 twenty five pounder before you ice us over.

I'll post a report either from Manila or when I get back.

Incidentally, I still think it's a good time to catch a big northern if you can get on Yuba without the wind. Tight lines. Keep the wind to your back.

BROOK TROUT KID. In answer to your question. Compared to a cutthroat they fight like a rabid mako shark, compared to a rainbow, they put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We are all looking forward to that report from the gorge! To bad the yuba trip did not work out as planned and the wind did not cooperate.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Yuba Sunday UPDATE THURSDAY*



pezvela said:


> BROOK TROUT KID. In answer to your question. Compared to a cutthroat they fight like a rabid mako shark, compared to a rainbow, they put up a pretty good fight.


Having caught all three species, that's got to be about the best comparison I've ever heard! That was funny man, good luck at the Gorge this weekend.


----------

